# Helene Fischer - Hitmedley (HD) Die Helene Fischer Show ZDF / 25.12.2018



## Scooter (27 Dez. 2018)

Video (mp4, 1280 x 720, 608 MB, 6:56 min)


https://ulozto.net/!TpGM8BACTdUe/helene-fischer-hitmedley-mp4


----------



## Marco2 (27 Dez. 2018)

*Klasse Video, Meister !!!...DANKESCHÖN !!!*:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bowes (28 Dez. 2018)

*Schönes Video von der zauberhafte Helene.*


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2018)

anstatt zu turnen würde sie besser live singen
und dann bitte nur ihre eigenen Lieder


----------



## uschmidt (28 Dez. 2018)

Herzlichen dank


----------



## gunnar86 (15 Jan. 2019)

Danke für Helene.


----------

